# Urban Outfitters' EAT LESS T-Shirt!



## Ned Sonntag (Jun 3, 2010)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/06/03/eat-less-urban-outfitters_n_598904.html Whoa this could become the new I BEAT ANOREXIA if the sizes go high enough...


----------



## imfree (Jun 3, 2010)

Yah, that model needs to eat less! I wish all those
self-righteous under eaters would realize that it's just as
bad to under eat as it is to over eat. I mean spit your food
out in God's face and tell Him that's better than having a
little "extra" weight on the bod.


----------



## FinagleBroth (Jun 3, 2010)

*inserts "This is an Outrage!!" pic*


----------



## Christov (Jun 3, 2010)

Put it on a chubster and they'll be one of the cool 'ironic' cats.


----------



## Dromond (Jun 3, 2010)

Hipsters give me hay fever.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jun 3, 2010)

Perhaps the mods can move this thread to the Dimensions Marketplace as well, since it involves something that is ultimately being sold, regardless of its relevance to the parameters of this board.

*sigh*


----------



## Tooz (Jun 3, 2010)

I don't actually get the point of the shirt.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 3, 2010)

ETA: I wish this wasn't a common response to a lot of stuff I see in the news.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 3, 2010)

Blackjack said:


>



Iconic. lol


----------



## Red Raven (Jun 4, 2010)

I want to buy it just so I can write something in at the bottem. for instance "Eat Less Babies" or "Eat Less Vegetables" the lulz go on!


----------



## Wild Zero (Jun 4, 2010)

Urban Outfitters begins selling another moronic faux-vintage shirt to Apple Store Indie kids. Wasn't this a story in 1997?


----------



## IrishBard (Jun 4, 2010)

cool people make me want to strangle puppies!


----------



## Wild Zero (Jun 4, 2010)

We should do a thread merge and send Urban Outfitters to India where Anthropologie can burn it alive for being a burdensome wife.


----------



## SuperSizedAngie (Jun 4, 2010)

I want one that says "Eat More"


----------



## indy500tchr (Jun 4, 2010)

SuperSizedAngie said:


> I want one that says "Eat More"



Or how about "Eat More....pleese!" and then only sell it in X-Small


----------



## imfree (Jun 4, 2010)

indy500tchr said:


> Or how about "Eat More....pleese!" and then only sell it in X-Small




.........Or we could sell one out of the Fedder's Thread
that says "Aight Maor Plaize!".


----------



## SuperMishe (Jun 4, 2010)

Red Raven said:


> I want to buy it just so I can write something in at the bottem. for instance "Eat Less Babies" or "Eat Less Vegetables" the lulz go on!



LMAO!!!! "Eat Less Babies" - good one!


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 5, 2010)

I still prefer this one (both the shirt and the wearer): 

View attachment velvet4[1].jpg


----------



## Lamia (Jun 5, 2010)

I want a shirt that says this:


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 5, 2010)

Models, the other white meat!


----------



## Lamia (Jun 5, 2010)

Models.....You can't eat just one!


----------



## Lamia (Jun 5, 2010)

lol Models...they're whats for dinner


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Jun 5, 2010)

Tooz said:


> I don't actually get the point of the shirt.



I don't get it either. It's like it's missing a word, like eat less meat or something. As is, it doesn't make sense unless we assume the designer is a complete moron.


----------



## truebebeblue (Jun 5, 2010)

Agent 007 said:


> I still prefer this one (both the shirt and the wearer):




I made some of these for me and Vicki for our big butt mag shoot... super cute


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 5, 2010)

truebebeblue said:


> I made some of these for me and Vicki for our big butt mag shoot... super cute



post pix pls kthnxbai


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jun 5, 2010)

I would probably wear that if it were large enough. Then again, I'd probably squeeze into it.


----------



## MissStacie (Jun 6, 2010)

Models: The OTHER white meat


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 6, 2010)

Agent 007 said:


> I still prefer this one (both the shirt and the wearer):



I agree. Much better shirt, much classier.  I figure we need to make shirts in response to this, with sayings like "Eat More" or the above phrase. Let's try to start a movement. :happy:


----------



## mrwondercake (Jun 6, 2010)

Here is the tee shirt to buy. 

http://www.seibei.com/shop/iflp.html


----------



## imfree (Jun 6, 2010)

mrwondercake said:


> Here is the tee shirt to buy.
> 
> http://www.seibei.com/shop/iflp.html



That's a great come-back, your Rep's in the mail.:bow:


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 6, 2010)

Is this some ironic hipster thing or something? With Urban Outfitters, it usually is.


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 6, 2010)

the model even looks miserable in it


----------



## SuperSizedAngie (Jun 7, 2010)

mrwondercake said:


> Here is the tee shirt to buy.
> 
> http://www.seibei.com/shop/iflp.html





Hmmm..... I love how they make that shirt in a size small, and only go up to a XXL in Ladies, but go up to a XXXL in Men's.


----------



## SuperSizedAngie (Jun 7, 2010)

goofy girl said:


> the model even looks miserable in it



That model looks like she is higher than a kite, doesn't even realize she's at a photo shoot and should maybe try to look.... I dunno.... ALIVE or something.


----------



## imfree (Jun 7, 2010)

SuperSizedAngie said:


> Hmmm..... I love how they make that shirt in a size small, and only go up to a XXL in Ladies, but go up to a XXXL in Men's.



Ya know, Angie, you just got me thinkin'! I wear a 
5X, so my shirt would have to say "Eat less-leave 
more for me."!


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 7, 2010)

SuperSizedAngie said:


> That model looks like she is higher than a kite, doesn't even realize she's at a photo shoot and should maybe try to look.... I dunno.... ALIVE or something.



She's not high (er.... well probably but...). Have you ever had one of those days where you skip a meal and feel like passing out? Well that's her because she "has" to listen to the shirt- primarily because that's what hipsters do. They listen to their clothes.


----------



## Dromond (Jun 9, 2010)

As I said...



Dromond said:


> Hipsters give me hay fever.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jun 16, 2010)

mrwondercake said:


> Here is the tee shirt to buy.
> 
> http://www.seibei.com/shop/iflp.html



GAH! I just came into this thread to post that exact same thing...haven't visited it in a while.

Nicely done, mrwondercake.


----------



## Jasminium (Jun 17, 2010)

Shelby Knox is organizing a boycott of Urban Outfitters because of these shirts. Here's a link to the article about it. Apparently there's an even more (imo) repulsive tee telling fathers that it's up to them to protect their daughters' virginity. WTF are they thinking? 


http://thegloss.com/fashion/activist-shelby-knox-organizes-a-girlcott-against-urban-outfitters/


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jun 17, 2010)

Jasminium said:


> Shelby Knox is organizing a boycott of Urban Outfitters because of these shirts. Here's a link to the article about it. Apparently there's an even more (imo) repulsive tee telling fathers that it's up to them to protect their daughters' virginity. WTF are they thinking?
> 
> 
> http://thegloss.com/fashion/activist-shelby-knox-organizes-a-girlcott-against-urban-outfitters/



Well, considering all the attention, maybe they're thinking...free advertising!


----------

